# Detroit to Tacoma...I need a road dog



## wetcat (Jul 2, 2011)

I wanna head out from anywhere in Michigan. Im in Colorado now but really just want to travel. So im going to save some money here and try and leave early August from Michigan. I have a friend out west I wanna go see. I may stay there or I may continue to hitch. Does anyone wanna tag along. We have 4 weeks. I have all the gear I need, I just need money to pay a fine before I leave. I will have a Black Lab with me too, her name is Jazz. Lets make something happen


----------



## Rocksteady (Jul 11, 2011)

im down to go, im actually trying to get out to olympia, so we have somewhat common goals. your name wouldn't be kirsten would it?


----------



## wetcat (Jul 11, 2011)

haha no its Carl. when are you trying to leave?


----------



## Rocksteady (Jul 11, 2011)

a little later in the month perhaps? I have some buddy that might bust out there with me as well. I was going to try to get to north minnesota area and hop some freight through N. Dakota, Montana, Idaho, and eastern Washington, I think we would end up in Auburn, Wa, where i used to live, south of kent.


----------



## wetcat (Jul 11, 2011)

ive never hoped a train. im down though. right now im in colorado. i have a dog ill be taking with me


----------



## Rocksteady (Jul 11, 2011)

cool cool, mind if i ask whats in tacoma?


----------



## wetcat (Jul 11, 2011)

i have a buddy out there who works as bike currier and also works in a community bike project. so im gonna head out there for a little bit and then in october go to montana where ill be working for like 3 weeks on a farm then who knows.


----------



## Rocksteady (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow awesome! The community bike project i helped maintain just got scrapped a week ago.


----------



## wetcat (Jul 11, 2011)

damn thats shitty


----------



## drunken marauder (Jul 19, 2011)

In Ann Arbor wanting to leave soon......


----------



## Leetch (Mar 23, 2015)

Rocksteady said:


> a little later in the month perhaps? I have some buddy that might bust out there with me as well. I was going to try to get to north minnesota area and hop some freight through N. Dakota, Montana, Idaho, and eastern Washington, I think we would end up in Auburn, Wa, where i used to live, south of kent.





wetcat said:


> ive never hoped a train. im down though. right now im in colorado. i have a dog ill be taking with me



I'm leaving MN on the high line early August with a buddy.


----------

